# por ai / por ahí



## aniceto

que significa "por hay"? no tengo contexto pero la gente dice algo algo algo algo...."por hay" si sabes lo que significa me puedes ayudar por favor?




gracias


----------



## Like an Angel

Sin más contexto, y si es lo que me imagino, no es _por hay_ sino _por ahí_, y significa quizás, tal vez es decir _maybe, perhaps_.-

Cheers!


----------



## aniceto

te equivocas, es "por hay" me consta.


----------



## Phryne

aniceto said:
			
		

> te equivocas, es "por hay" me consta.



La verdad es que yo conozco mucha gente hispanoparlante que escribe lo que debería ser "por ahí" como si fuera "hay" del verbo haber ("por hay"). Puede ser que tengas razón y "por hay" está bien, pero sin más contexto, Aniceto, nos va a costar darle una traducción porque no tiene significado en sí mismo. Para sacarnos la duda, deberías poner la oración completa y/o contexto. 

De todas formas, LikeanAngel te dió una respuesta perfectamente coherente y es lo primero que cualquier nativo pensaría, que es un error que hasta los nativos cometemos. 

saludos y esperamos el resto de la frase.


----------



## Phryne

aniceto said:
			
		

> que significa "por hay"? no tengo contexto pero la gente dice algo algo algo algo...."por hay" si sabes lo que significa me puedes ayudar por favor?
> gracias



Cuando la gente dice algo, algo, algo, algo, "por ahí" que hasta puede pronunciarse "por hay" pero igual la forma correcta de escribir es "por ahí"  se usa como muletilla (crutch word) y significa "perhaps", "maybe".
_Por ahí lo llame a Juan. Lo voy a pensar. I might call Juan. 
Por ahí le guste el regalo a Paula. Paula might like the gift.
_
ssaludos


----------



## Edwin

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Sin más contexto y si es lo que me imagino no es _por hay_ sino _por ahí_, y significa quizás, tal vez es decir _maybe, perhaps_.-



Crees que todas estas respuestas de Google por ''por hay'' son errores: POR HAY  
No estoy seguro, pero quizá sea posible?


----------



## prettymili

algo algo algo algo...."por hay"  para mi se escribiria "por ahí"  aunque no se trata de como se escribe, mas bien creo que es una forma que expresamos los nativos y cuando decimos la expresion *algo algo por ahi * lo que queremos decir por ejemplo es:
¿Estoy en lo correcto? y responden: algo algo algo algo....por hay, significa como que estas cerca de lo correcto pero no estas ahi en lo correcto.
Si te preguntan, ¿terminaste? tu dices algo algo algo algo....por hay, significa que casi casi lo terminaste.
Creo que se interpretaria: "mas o menos" por algo en la que puedes estar cerca de algo, ya sea adivinar, terminar una cosa, etc.


----------



## ILT

También coincido en que la forma correcta de escribirlo es "por ahí", y también se puede utilizar para decir que estabas fuera pero no quieres decir dónde exactamente:

- "Te he estado esperando por 2 horas, ¿dónde estabas/andabas?"
- "Por ahí"

Es una manera coloquial de contestar la pregunta sin realmente contestar.

ILT


----------



## _cesAr__

'por hay' significa lo mismo que 'por ahî', la unica diferencia es que 'por hay' es un poco mas bulgar.

tambien, de la manera mas vulgar posible, 'por hay' se refiere a los genitales.


----------



## Phryne

Edwin said:
			
		

> Crees que todos esto respuestas de Google por ''por hay'' son errores: POR HAY
> No estoy seguro, pero quizá sea posible?


No leí los 25.000, sin embargo ya los 20 primeros ejemplos son errores!!! 

Aniceto, "por hay" es un error MUY común. Es más, hasta hay gente que pronnuncia "por hay" en vez de "por ahí". Escuchas la diferencia entre ambas formas? 
hay=ái 
ahí=a-í 

saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

Iba a agregar lo de la pronunciación pero mi amigaza MJ me ganó de mano


----------



## numenorian

Aunque la gramática no sea correcta, es de uso frecuente en mi región la expresión "por hay," que suena como:

"porái"

y que se usa con distintos significados.    Puede sustituir a "por ahí" o "por allí"  (por ejemplo,  "Por hay vi a tu hermano...")

Pero también puede significar "ni bien ni mal."   Por ejemplo:  "¿Cómo te va en tu trabajo?"  "Por hay va..."


----------



## Like an Angel

Edwin said:
			
		

> Crees que todas estas respuestas de Google por ''por hay'' son errores: POR HAY
> No estoy seguro, pero quizá sea posible?


 
Estimado Edwin, siempre aprecio muchos tus "inputs", pero creo que en este caso no puedo decir lo mismo. Sabes, la verdad no confío mucho en _San Google_, aunque lo uso, pero insisto *creo* que en este caso es "por ahí".

¡Saludos de mona chimpancé para Ud. !


----------



## ILT

Pues veamos lo que dice la RAE:

ahí.
	(De a-1 y el ant. hi, y, en tal lugar).
	1. adv. l. En ese lugar, o a ese lugar.
	2. adv. l. En esto, o en eso. Ahí está la dificultad.
	3. adv. l. Esto o eso. De ahí se deduce. Por ahí puede conocerse la verdad.
	4. adv. l. desus. allí.
de por ~.
	1. loc. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Común y poco recomendable.
por ~.
	1. loc. adv. Por lugares no lejanos. Me voy por ahí un rato.
	2. loc. adv. Por lugares indeterminados. Andan por ahí diciendo insensateces.


por ~, por ~.
	1. loc. adv. poco más o menos.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

 haber1.
	(Del lat. habēre).
	1. aux. U. para conjugar otros verbos en los tiempos compuestos. Yo he amado Tú habrás leído
	2. aux. U. con infinitivo que denota deber, conveniencia o necesidad de realizar lo expresado por dicho infinitivo. He de salir temprano Habré de conformarme
	3. tr. Apoderarse alguien de alguien o algo, llegar a tenerlo en su poder. Antonio lee cuantos libros puede haber
	4. tr. desus. poseer (ǁ tener en su poder).
	5. impers. ocurrir (ǁ acaecer, acontecer). Hubo una hecatombe
	6. impers. Celebrarse, efectuarse. Ayer hubo junta Mañana habrá función
	7. impers. Ser necesario o conveniente aquello que expresa el verbo o cláusula que sigue. Habrá que pasear Hay que tener paciencia Hay que ver lo que se hace
	8. impers. Estar realmente en alguna parte. Haber veinte personas en una reunión Haber poco dinero en la caja
	9. impers. Hallarse o existir real o figuradamente. Hay hombres sin caridad Hay razones en apoyo de tu dictamen
	10. impers. Denota la culminación o cumplimiento de la medida expresada. Poco tiempo ha Habrá diez años
	11. prnl. Portarse, proceder bien o mal.
¶
	MORF. Conjug. modelo actual.
allá se las haya, o se las hayan, o se lo haya, o se lo hayan, o te las hayas, o te lo hayas.
	1. exprs. coloqs. U. para denotar que alguien no quiere participación en algo o que se separa del dictamen de otra persona.
bien haya.
	1. loc. interj. U. para bendecir o desear bien a alguien o algo.
~ dello con dello.
	1. fr. coloq. desus. Andar mezclado lo bueno con lo malo, lo agradable con lo desagradable.
~las, ~lo, o habérselas, con alguien o algo.
	1. frs. coloqs. Tratar y, especialmente, disputar o contender con él o con ello.
~ a alguien por confeso.
	1. fr. Der. Declararlo o reputarlo por confeso, teniendo por reconocida una firma o por contestada afirmativamente una pregunta, por falta de comparecencia a declarar, después de cumplidos los requisitos que la ley preceptúa.
lo habido y por ~.
	1. loc. sust. m. coloq. Toda clase de cosas imaginables.
no ~ de qué.
	1. fr. No haber razón o motivo para algo, o carecer de dinero.
	MORF. U. solo con el verbo en infinit., en ger. y en 3.ª pers.
no ~ más que.
	1. fr. Denota perfección o acabamiento en orden a lo expresado por el verbo al que acompaña.
	MORF. U. solo con el verbo en infinit., en ger. y en 3.ª pers. No había más que ver. No hay más que decir.
no ~ más que pedir.
	1. fr. Ser perfecto algo, no faltarle nada para llenar el deseo.
	MORF. U. solo con el verbo en infinit., en ger. y en 3.ª pers.
no ~ por donde agarrarlo, o cogerlo.
	1. frs. coloqs. no tener por donde agarrarlo.
	MORF. U. solo con el verbo en infinit., en ger. y en 3.ª pers.
no ~ por donde coger algo o a alguien.
	1. fr. coloq. no tener por donde cogerlo.
	MORF. U. solo con el verbo en infinit., en ger. y en 3.ª pers.
no ~ tal.
	1. fr. No ser cierto, carecer de fundamento.
	MORF. U. solo con el verbo en infinit., en ger. y en 3.ª pers.
no haya más.
	1. loc. interj. U. para terminar una disputa.
si los hay.
	1. loc. adv. U. para reforzar la significación de un calificativo. Es valiente, si los hay


haber2.

	1. m. Hacienda, caudal, conjunto de bienes y derechos pertenecientes a una persona natural o jurídica. U. m. en pl.
	2. m. Cantidad que se devenga periódicamente en retribución de servicios personales. U. m. en pl.
	3. m. Com. Parte, de las dos en que se divide una cuenta corriente, en la cual se anotan las sumas que se acreditan o abonan al titular.
	4. m. Cualidades positivas o méritos que se consideran en alguien o algo, en oposición a las malas cualidades o desventajas.
~ monedado.
	1. m. Dinero, caudal.
~es pasivos.
	1. m. pl. Der. Pensiones de los empleados públicos.
□ V.
	soldado de haber


háber.
	(Del hebr. ḥabber, sabio).
	1. m. Entre los judíos, sabio o doctor. Título algo inferior al de rabí o rabino.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Antes que nada mil disculpas por poner un "post" tan largo, pero como podrán ver, coincidimos con la RAE en que debe ser "por ahí".  Lo que sucede es que la pronunciación es la equivocada.

ILT


----------



## Edwin

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Estimado Edwin, siempre aprecio muchos tus "inputs", pero creo que en este caso no puedo decir lo mismo. Sabes, la verdad no confío mucho en _San Google_, aunque lo uso, pero insisto *creo* que en este caso es "por ahí".
> 
> ¡Saludos de mona chimpancé para Ud. !



Estimada Angela (espero que tengo el género correcto): La verdad es que creía que los ''no hay'' que San Google me dío fue errores. Pero despues de la respuesta de _cesAr__, ya no estoy seguro.   Si yo tuviera que votar, votaría por ''son errores''.  Pero como no soy hispanoparlante mi voto no vale nada.


----------



## Like an Angel

I hope you don't mind Edwin



			
				Edwin said:
			
		

> Estimada Angela (espero tener el género correcto/ espero acertar el género -sí, sí soy una dama -): La verdad es que creía que los ''no hay'' que San Google me dió eran errores. Pero después de la respuesta de _cesAr__, ya no estoy seguro.  Si yo tuviera que votar, votaría por ''son errores''. Pero como no soy hispanoparlante mi voto no vale nada.


 
Aunque no seas hispanohablante tu voto vale, ya que muchas veces hablan mejor el idioma los que lo aprenden de manera diferente a los nativos. En el caso particular de "por ahí" el problema proviene de la pronunciación, pero definitivamente es "por ahí" aunque se lea "por hay".

¡Saludos!


----------



## Fernando

Sólo para aportar mi voto al de LAN y otros: 

1) Siempre se escribe por ahí.

2) Es frecuente escucharlo con acento en la 'a'. Sólo se acentúa así en esa expresión. En cualquier otro uso es ahÍ.

3) Usos: Los dos de la academia 
1. loc. adv. Por lugares no lejanos. Me voy por ahí un rato.
2. loc. adv. Por lugares indeterminados. Andan por ahí diciendo insensateces

Uno que no sé si se ha sacado: "Aproximadamente": Tengo veinte euros o por ahí.


----------



## consuelo 2

coincido con todos los que aseguran que es "por ahí"
Si buscas esto último en el google verás que el número de entradas supera el millón, y si te fijas, el contexto en el que aparece es similar. los por hay son errores, .... creo.
Saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

Bueno ahora que parece que nos pusimos todos de acuerdo ¿Por qué no nos vamos *por ahí* a tomar unos tragos? qué se yo, *por ahí* la pasamos bárbaro y hacemos de esa clase de reuniones un hábito


----------



## beatrizg

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Bueno ahora que parece que nos pusimos todos de acuerdo ?Por qué no nos vamos *por ah?* a tomar unos tragos? qué se yo, *por ah?* la pasamos b?rbaro y hacemos de esa clase de reuniones un h?bito



...por ahi va la cosa. Yo me uno a la celebracion!


----------



## Alundra

"Hay" (jejeje) una frase que aprendemos de pequeños para diferenciar los distintos tipos. No sé si os servirá en este caso, pero por si acaso os la pongo porque normalmente suele ayudar a recordar para que se usa cada palabra.

*Ahí hay* un hombre que dice *ay*.

Asi se recuerda como se escribe cada una de las palabras. 

Quizás lo sepáis de sobra ó no es nada nuevo para vosotros. Simplemente me acordé y pensé que sería interesante ponerlo.

Alundra.


----------



## aniceto

estoy segurisimo. muchas personas aqui dicen "por hay" no se si es una jerga que los mexicanos dicen o que, pero la dicen. cuando dicen "por ahi" es obvio. me he estado molestando por unas semanas, pero siempre lo escucho. y tambien si dices "por ahi" en el contexto que no recuerdo, no va a tener sentido.


----------



## Phryne

aniceto said:
			
		

> estoy segurisimo. muchas personas aqui dicen "por hay" no se si es una jerga que los mexicanos dicen o que, pero la dicen. cuando dicen "por ahi" es obvio. me he estado molestando por unas semanas, pero siempre lo escucho. y tambien si dices "por ahi" en el contexto que no recuerdo, no va a tener sentido.



Creo que ya hablamos tanto de lo mismo que hemos hecho un lío terrible.

Todos estamos de acuerdo que aunque la pronunciación pueda ser "*porái*" no deja de lado que la forma correcta de escribirlo sea "*por ahí*".

La expresión escrita como "por hay" no existe. 

saludos


----------



## sergio11

Phryne said:
			
		

> No leí los 25.000, sin embargo ya los 20 primeros ejemplos son errores!!!
> 
> Aniceto, "por hay" es un error MUY común. Es más, hasta hay gente que pronuncia "por hay" en vez de "por ahí". Escuchas la diferencia entre ambas formas?
> hay=ái
> ahí=a-í
> 
> saludos


 
Concuerdo con Phryne. No sólo los primeros 20 son errores, sino muchísimos más que yo leí, más de 100, y muy probablemente todos . Todos esos ejemplos en "San Google", como muy acertadamente lo llama LAA, están escritos en un lenguaje muy vulgar, en el que el "hay" es el menor de los problemas. 

En cuanto a la pronunciación vulgar de "ahí", es muy común que se pronuncie "hay", como en "hay viene", "hay va", "hay está", "hay te lo traigo", "hay aparece", y muchos otros, que hasta yo mismo los pronuncio así a veces, pero no hay ninguna duda de que están mal. Cuando yo hablo así no es porque crea que esté bien, sino porque hablo en jerga vulgar. 

No hay ninguna duda de que las formas correctas son "por ahí", ahí viene", "ahí está", etc.


----------



## Chaucer

aniceto said:
			
		

> estoy segurisimo. muchas personas aqui dicen "por hay" no se si es una jerga que los mexicanos dicen o que, pero la dicen. cuando dicen "por ahi" es obvio. me he estado molestando por unas semanas, pero siempre lo escucho. y tambien si dices "por ahi" en el contexto que no recuerdo, no va a tener sentido.



Por ahí suena comó *por hay*, o no sea que la *h* la estás aspirando como en el inglés? En ese caso, podría ser una pronunciación regional.

Además, a *algo algo algo algo* no se le llama contexto. No las haces difícil sin tener que haber nececidad.


----------



## Chaucer

aniceto said:
			
		

> estoy segurisimo. muchas personas aqui dicen "por hay" no se si es una jerga que los mexicanos dicen o que, pero la dicen. cuando dicen "por ahi" es obvio. me he estado molestando por unas semanas, pero siempre lo escucho. y tambien si dices "por ahi" en el contexto que no recuerdo, no va a tener sentido.



*Por ahí* suena comó *por hay*, o no digas que estás aspirando la *h* como en el inglés? En ese caso, podría ser una pronunciación regional.

Además, a *Algo algo algo algo* no se le llama contexto. No las haces difícil sin tener que haber nececidad.


----------



## Phryne

Chaucer said:
			
		

> *Por ahí* suena comó *por hay*, o no digas que estás aspirando la *h* como en el inglés? En ese caso, podría ser una pronunciación regional.
> 
> Además, a *Algo algo algo algo* no se le llama contexto. No las haces difícil sin tener que haber nececidad.



Chaucer, en realidad mucha gente habla como dice aniceto y pronuncia /porái/ (acentuando la "a"). Como el sonido /ái/ se debería escribir _hay, _aniceto creyó que la expresión se escribía _por hay_. Pero, _por hay_ no una forma mal escrita de _por ahí. _Es un error muy común entre hispanoparlantes.

Se entiende mejor ahora?


----------



## jmx

Según lo que yo tengo oído en España, la palabra "ahí", que teóricamente tiene 2 sílabas, se pronuncia con una sola sílaba, o sea [ái], en un 99% de los casos, o más.


----------



## FerchoDal

Soy hispano parlante tratando de aprender la lengua angloparlante.

Les comento que la expresión "por hay", está mal escrita.

Son modismos, costumbrismos o deformación del lenguaje donde se tiende a poner los acentos donde no corresponden, cuando se habla. Esto forma parte de la cultura popular. 

 
   Al querer llevar a la escritura y expresar lo mas parecido posible la voz de un paisano diciendo "por ahí se viene la lluvia y se mojan los huevos." Es que aparecen frases extrañas como esta:
_"por áy" o "por ái" o "porái"_
_o "por háy se viene la yubia y se mojan los güevos"._


----------



## mariente

Por hay o por ahí means tal vez, maybe, perhaps


----------



## Mirlo

Phryne said:


> Creo que ya hablamos tanto de lo mismo que hemos hecho un lío terrible.
> 
> Todos estamos de acuerdo que aunque la pronunciación pueda ser "*porái*" no deja de lado que la forma correcta de escribirlo sea "*por ahí*".
> 
> La expresión escrita como "por hay" no existe.
> 
> saludos


Estoy de acuerdo, pero quisiera agragar que yo creo que lo del lío de la pronunciación es por que asi se habla en el campo de nuestros países y nos acostumbramos a decirlo "por hay" (aunque yo soy de la capital así lo pronunciamos) la manera correcta es "por ahí".​


----------



## Elvis Vicious

_cesAr__ said:


> 'por hay' significa lo mismo que 'por ahî', la unica diferencia es que 'por hay' es un poco mas bulgar.
> 
> tambien, de la manera mas vulgar posible, 'por hay' se refiere a los genitales.


 

Te equivocas. La forma correcta es ahi. Hay, es la forma impersonal del presente del verbo haber. Como por ejemplo ¿cuantas cervezas hay en la nevera? hay cuatro.


----------



## Elvis Vicious

Mirlo said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero quisiera agragar que yo creo que lo del lío de la pronunciación es por que asi se habla en el campo de nuestros países y nos acostumbramos a decirlo "por hay" (aunque yo soy de la capital así lo pronunciamos) la manera correcta es "por ahí".​


 
En castellano la "H" es muda asi que no se pronuncia, la unica diferencia es en la ortografia. Es un ERROR de los mas comunes de la ortografia española.


----------



## Södertjej

jmartins said:


> Según lo que yo tengo oído en España, la palabra "ahí", que teóricamente tiene 2 sílabas, se pronuncia con una sola sílaba, o sea [ái], en un 99% de los casos, o más.


Eso sin exagerar. Exagerando nos iríamos a un 146%.

Es cierto que en el habla relajada, coloquial, en España se dice "por ahí" pronunuciado "porái" con muchísima frecuencia (que Dios me libre de escribir jamás "por hay" ni siquiera como ejemplo. ¿A cuénto de qué ponerle una h muda para expresar un sonido?). En el habla cuidada (entornos formales) quien habla con cuidado también lo pone a la hora de decir "por ahí".

Pero si yo digo ahí en otro contexto "está/trabaja/vive ahí", por muy relajadamente que hable no creo que diga nunca "Está/trabaja/vive ái" sino ahí. Y no creo que esto sea algo limitado al 1 % de la población de este país.


----------



## zumac

Para empezar, se escribe *ahí* con la tilde sobre la "i."

El escribirlo mal provoca gran parte de pronunciarlo mal. Si escribimos o decimos "ahi" sin la tilde, entonces tendemos a acentuar la "a" inicial.

Sin embargo, aún sabiendo que es "ahí", mucha gente lo pronuncia como "ai" que suena idéntico a "hay". Esta mal pronunciación causa que algunos escriban "hay" en vez de "ahí."

Si escribes una palabra bien, entonces lo más seguro es que la pronunciarás bien, y si la pronuncias bien, la escribirás bien con pocas excepciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

zumac said:


> Sin embargo, aún sabiendo que es "ahí", mucha gente lo pronuncia como "ai" que suena idéntico a "hay". Esta mal pronunciación causa que algunos escriban "hay" en vez de "ahí."


No le veo la lógica, también suena igual que ay por lo que siguiendo ese razonamiento también sería normal escribir ay en lugar de ahí.


----------



## zumac

Quote:
Originally Posted by *zumac* 

 
Sin embargo, aún sabiendo que es "ahí", mucha gente lo pronuncia como "ai" que suena idéntico a "hay". Esta mal pronunciación causa que algunos escriban "hay" en vez de "ahí."




Södertjej said:


> No le veo la lógica, también suena igual que ay por lo que siguiendo ese razonamiento también sería normal escribir ay en lugar de ahí.


 
Son dos casos.
1. Los que saben que se escribe "ahí", pero de todas maneras lo pronuncian mal (como ai, ay, o hay.)

2. Los que no saben que se escribe "ahí", y como lo pronuncian mal, lo escriben como "hay."

Yo confieso que estoy dentro del caso #1. Sé como se escribe, pero por costumbre lo pronuncio mal.

Saludos.


----------



## jmx

zumac said:


> Yo confieso que estoy dentro del caso #1. Sé como se escribe, pero por costumbre lo pronuncio mal.


¿Y no te has planteado la posibilidad de que en realidad lo pronuncias bien, pero lo escribes mal? ;-)


----------



## zumac

jmartins said:


> ¿Y no te has planteado la posibilidad de que en realidad lo pronuncias bien, pero lo escribes mal? ;-)


No, definitivamente no.

Saludos.


----------

